# Dfw peeps-where do you buy your meat in bulk



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

Fairly new to feeding raw and wanted to see where everyone found the best deals to buy meat in bulk in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. I am in Burleson/Mansfield but do not mind traveling a bit. Just wanted to see any tips for this area. I am getting a freezer so anything from buying a whole/half cow to buying meat in bulk. I went to our local butcher but he said due to the health regulations he couldn't give out scraps etc...which is what everyone is saying...so what say ye lol? I have a normal GS female and a yeasty GS male so his diet is limited....female has no limitations.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in OR and get whole sale human-grade meat only because I have a dog training business. Even though I have retired as a trainer I keep this business registration for just this purpose. Totally worth the cost.


----------



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

Forgot to add I do know and use texastripe.com. What else is out there? Best place for Supermarket/Grocery Stores. Places where I could possible get a whole cow or find someone that might want to split one? Where else to try to buy in bulk to cut down cost?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi bffgsdtexas & WELCOME! :greet:

I do not have experience with these groups or how they work but it's worth a look & see! aw:aw:


San Antonio Raw Feeding Co-op
Austin Raw Feeders Co-op
Bravos Valley Raw Feeding Co-op
Austin Raw Feeders Co-op
Since you are new to raw feeding, make sure that you do your research on feeding a raw *BALANCED* diet or you will have problems down the road. 
There needs to be a % combination of Muscle Meat (MM), Organs (OM), Raw Meaty Bones (RMB) and Supplements. 
You can't just throw the dogs some meat. 

You mentioned your male was yeasty. Do you give Digestive Enzymes (helps assimilate the food) & Probiotic's (puts the good bacteria in the gut)?
Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut (immune system helps fight allergens and MANY other things) it is *very* important to keep it healthy. 

Below are High Quality, Human Ingredient Products made for pets:
*Sunday Sundae*:
NEW WEBSITE COMING SOON ? Working German Shepherds (click on “Contact”)
*Gut Sense*: http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense

Another thing to try is Organic Apple Cider Vinegar which has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties. Organic ACV is different from regular vinegar. You will see a brown substance floating around in the bottle. This is called "The Mother" which contains the properties I listed above. 
You can use it 2 ways:
_Internally:_
• 25# - 50# = 1 teaspoon per day
• 50# -75# = 2 teaspoons per day
• 75# 100# = 1 Tablespoon per day.
If the dog doesn’t seem to like it, mix the Organic ACV first with a Tablespoon or two of no fat or low fat meat broth, then drizzle over food.

_Externally on the body:_
After a bath, make a rinse by using a small bucket or a well cleaned and sterilized liquid dish soap bottle, and combined a mix of 50% water and 50% ACV. Pour this over the dog (in one smaller area at a time works best) and rub this into fur and skin. Don’t forget the feet and in-between the toes too! Leave this on the dog (do not rinse off) and let him drip dry or lightly use a cool temp hair dryer.
You can also put this in a spray bottle and rub it into his coat several times per week. DO NOT put vinegar on any opened sores as it stings.
 
Since this dog is yeasty, I would not use a shampoo that contains Oatmeal or any GLUTEN ingredients. Yeast loves grains! And if it's in the shampoo, the skin is absorbing it!
Most of the time the "gluten's" have names that we do not recognize. Check the ingredient list on the shampoo you are using. 
*WHEAT:* hydrolyzed wheat protein or triticum vulgare (wheat) or stearyldimoniumhydroxypropyl (hydrolyzed wheat protein) or hydroxypropyltrimonium (hydrolyzed wheat protein).
*OATMEAL:* or avena sativa
*BARLEY*: hordeum vulgare or maltodextrin (can also be from barley)
*RYE:* secale cereale
*Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein* can be derived from: Soy, Corn, or Wheat

Herbal Shampoo's:
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HNFJUD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B011ESJXRW/ref=sxr_pa_click_within_right_aps_sr_pg1_2?psc=1

Moms


----------



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

*Thanks so much for the info!!*



Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi bffgsdtexas & WELCOME! :greet:
> 
> I do not have experience with these groups or how they work but it's worth a look & see! aw:aw:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## wolfchi (May 8, 2017)

Call Champion Pet Foods in Waco. I know someone who gets 30lb boxes of meat mix for $23 from them. Shouldn't be too bad a drive from you.


----------



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

*Momto2gds's...a few more questions please*

Currently I am giving Wholestic Deep Salmon Oil, Wholestic Sea Kelp, Probiotic Miracle Dog Probiotics, Coconut oil both internally and on the skin. 


So does that cover what supplements I need? I think I am missing the digestive enzyme right? If so which brand do you recommend?

I do not have experience with these groups or how they work but it's worth a look & see! aw:aw:


San Antonio Raw Feeding Co-op
Austin Raw Feeders Co-op
Bravos Valley Raw Feeding Co-op
Austin Raw Feeders Co-op
Since you are new to raw feeding, make sure that you do your research on feeding a raw *BALANCED* diet or you will have problems down the road. 
There needs to be a % combination of Muscle Meat (MM), Organs (OM), Raw Meaty Bones (RMB) and Supplements. 
You can't just throw the dogs some meat. 

You mentioned your male was yeasty. Do you give Digestive Enzymes (helps assimilate the food) & Probiotic's (puts the good bacteria in the gut)?
Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut (immune system helps fight allergens and MANY other things) it is *very* important to keep it healthy. 

Below are High Quality, Human Ingredient Products made for pets:
*Sunday Sundae*:
NEW WEBSITE COMING SOON ? Working German Shepherds (click on “Contact”)
*Gut Sense*: http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense

Another thing to try is Organic Apple Cider Vinegar which has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties. Organic ACV is different from regular vinegar. You will see a brown substance floating around in the bottle. This is called "The Mother" which contains the properties I listed above. 
You can use it 2 ways:
_Internally:_
• 25# - 50# = 1 teaspoon per day
• 50# -75# = 2 teaspoons per day
• 75# 100# = 1 Tablespoon per day.
If the dog doesn’t seem to like it, mix the Organic ACV first with a Tablespoon or two of no fat or low fat meat broth, then drizzle over food.

_Externally on the body:_
After a bath, make a rinse by using a small bucket or a well cleaned and sterilized liquid dish soap bottle, and combined a mix of 50% water and 50% ACV. Pour this over the dog (in one smaller area at a time works best) and rub this into fur and skin. Don’t forget the feet and in-between the toes too! Leave this on the dog (do not rinse off) and let him drip dry or lightly use a cool temp hair dryer.
You can also put this in a spray bottle and rub it into his coat several times per week. DO NOT put vinegar on any opened sores as it stings.

Since this dog is yeasty, I would not use a shampoo that contains Oatmeal or any GLUTEN ingredients. Yeast loves grains! And if it's in the shampoo, the skin is absorbing it!
Most of the time the "gluten's" have names that we do not recognize. Check the ingredient list on the shampoo you are using. 
*WHEAT:* hydrolyzed wheat protein or triticum vulgare (wheat) or stearyldimoniumhydroxypropyl (hydrolyzed wheat protein) or hydroxypropyltrimonium (hydrolyzed wheat protein).
 *OATMEAL:* or avena sativa
 *BARLEY*: hordeum vulgare or maltodextrin (can also be from barley)
 *RYE:* secale cereale
*Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein* can be derived from: Soy, Corn, or Wheat

 Herbal Shampoo's:
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HNFJUD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B011ESJXRW/ref=sxr_pa_click_within_right_aps_sr_pg1_2?psc=1

Moms [/QUOTE]


----------



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

*Thanks Wolfchi....but...*

When you google them only one number comes up and it has been disconnected....facebook page shows no activity since 2014. I also ran across this news clip.


TCEQ investigating "odor issues" at local dog food company - KXXV-TV News Channel 25 - Central Texas News and Weather for Waco, Temple, Killeen |


so not sure if they are in business. Saw one post where someone said they moved so I think I found a new active site with a new phone number but after reading the article I have to be honest and admit I am skeptical. It appears the move came after the above article so not sure if it would be safe to feed my fur babies unless someone has some more data??? I truly appreciate your input and trying to help!!




QUOTE=wolfchi;8720762]Call Champion Pet Foods in Waco. I know someone who gets 30lb boxes of meat mix for $23 from them. Shouldn't be too bad a drive from you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

I live in DFW (Haltom City) but I buy online from Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow. I buy in bulk and have a garage freezer. Also, everything Moms said.

You can also gets all kinds of great stuff from H-Mart, or really any Korean/Japanese market or grocery store. I believe they have an H-Mart in Carrollton as well as Plano. Not sure where else.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Another good resource: greentripe.com


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

bffgsdtexas said:


> Currently I am giving Wholestic Deep Salmon Oil, Wholestic Sea Kelp, Probiotic Miracle Dog Probiotics, Coconut oil both internally and on the skin.
> 
> So does that cover what supplements I need? I think I am missing the digestive enzyme right? If so which brand do you recommend?


Our dogs are not eating a "fresh kill" which contains all of the nutrients and roughage needed for maximum health. Things like blood, fur, brains etc. So I am a *firm* believer of supplementing the raw diet. 

Products: 

**BalanceIt Carnivor Blend*: Info Label: https://secure.balanceit.com/marketplace2.2/productlabels/Carivore%20label%2013435%20proof.pdf 
To Purchase: https://secure.balanceit.com/marketplace2.3/ 
Ingredients:
tricalcium phosphate, psyllium seed husks, sodium bicarbonate, calcium 
carbonate, choline chloride, potassium chloride, potassium carbonate, taurine, vitamin E supplement, magnesium sulfate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, niacin supplement, phylloquinone (source of vitamin K activity), vitamin A supplement, folic acid, manganese sulfate, d-calcium pantothenate, sodium selenite, copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, biotin, vitamin D2 supplement, and potassium iodine  (According to dogaware.com: "Balance IT supplements use synthetic ingredients only, no whole foods." But this is still a good product.)


**"Feed Sential" Products* - I've used all of these products for several years now and think they are fantastic! 
Sunday Sundae: contains digestive enzymes AND probiotics in one product.
Feed Sentials K9 Multi Vitamins
Sh-emp Oil - Combination of Herring Oil, Coconut Oil, and Hemp Oil combo
Phyt’n Chance - Super green foodPower Of 3-EA’s (a unique blend of natural, health enriching oils that are high in omega 3. It also provides a rich source of beta carotene, another anti inflammatory and complete, natural vitamin E from two separate ingredients which provide four tocopherols.)
--Use the Email address to purchase products: https://feedsentials.com/
~The list of whole food ingredients that they all contain are very long so I can pm them to you if you like.


_{Quote:} "TCEQ investigating "odor issues" at local dog food company - KXXV-TV News Channel 25 - Central Texas News and Weather for Waco, Temple, Killeen |

so not sure if they are in business. Saw one post where someone said they moved so I think I found a new active site with a new phone number but after reading the article I have to be honest and admit I am skeptical. It appears the move came after the above article so not sure if it would be safe to feed my fur babies unless someone has some more data???{Quote}_

THIS is why it is *SO important* to KNOW your suppliers and WHERE they source their meat from! :shocked: 
Good for you for researching!!!!!


Moms


----------



## Isera (Dec 11, 2017)

Does anyone feed their GSDs with raw chicken from Costco? The non-organic chicken in my area is about $1-1.5/lb for skin-on thighs, drumsticks, etc., and a bit cheaper if you buy the whole cleaned chicken. We were thinking of using Costco for the bulk of protein and fat, while supplementing with organ meat from the local Asian grocery stores.


----------

